# Equipment list for spraying ceilings...



## AlbertON (Nov 28, 2012)

New to this forum so please excuse me as I am sure this topic was somehow addressed already, I am however not able to find exact answers to my questions and hope that somebody could help with an advice… I am professional taper and would like to start spraying ceilings as well… 
I will need drywall primer sprayer (primer is sprayed here before texture is applied) and either a compressor and a hopper gun or a single unit that can spray drywall primer as well as thin mud for the knockdown. I am not planning to spray more than 2 homes per week (3-4000 sq ft of ceilings max).
I was looking at Graco TexSpray RTX 1250 Texture Sprayer but I am not sure if this unit has good enough capacity and if I can spray primer with it too or would I need a separate airless sprayer for it? Is spraying with the gun better than spraying with the hopper?
What other tools do I need if any? How much would it all cost – I am located in small town in Ontario Canada?
Thanks in advance for your help,
Albert


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

AlbertON said:


> New to this forum so please excuse me as I am sure this topic was somehow addressed already, I am however not able to find exact answers to my questions and hope that somebody could help with an advice… I am professional taper and would like to start spraying ceilings as well…
> I will need drywall primer sprayer (primer is sprayed here before texture is applied) and either a compressor and a hopper gun or a single unit that can spray drywall primer as well as thin mud for the knockdown. I am not planning to spray more than 2 homes per week (3-4000 sq ft of ceilings max).
> I was looking at Graco TexSpray RTX 1250 Texture Sprayer but I am not sure if this unit has good enough capacity and if I can spray primer with it too or would I need a separate airless sprayer for it? Is spraying with the gun better than spraying with the hopper?
> What other tools do I need if any? How much would it all cost – I am located in small town in Ontario Canada?
> ...


Small town, as in Sudbury:whistling2:


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

Why not just get a mark V with the atomizer kit? Spray anything you want.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

AlbertON said:


> New to this forum so please excuse me as I am sure this topic was somehow addressed already, I am however not able to find exact answers to my questions and hope that somebody could help with an advice… I am professional taper and would like to start spraying ceilings as well…
> I will need drywall primer sprayer (primer is sprayed here before texture is applied) and either a compressor and a hopper gun or a single unit that can spray drywall primer as well as thin mud for the knockdown. I am not planning to spray more than 2 homes per week (3-4000 sq ft of ceilings max).
> I was looking at Graco TexSpray RTX 1250 Texture Sprayer but I am not sure if this unit has good enough capacity and if I can spray primer with it too or would I need a separate airless sprayer for it? Is spraying with the gun better than spraying with the hopper?
> What other tools do I need if any? How much would it all cost – I am located in small town in Ontario Canada?
> ...


 Im curious as to if you are a taper, sounds like a salesman


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

In your situation why not buy the masking tools and see what your local RONA will rent you? This will give you a chance to see if you like the tools before buying them.


----------



## AlbertON (Nov 28, 2012)

Mark V looks expensive, and it might be an overkill for me as I only need it for one house a week but I will look into this - thanks for your suggestion DrywallerDustin.

I am not a sales person - I only mentioned the model above cause I found it in one of the online tool stores and I saw few guys using same brand airless pumps for the primer. 

I will look at Rona and other hardware stores to see what they have to rent...


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you are spraying a heavy texture or knockdown and are using alot of mud then you will want a pump, I think a hopper would be too slow . For a lighter spray ( light orangepeel) then a hopper and good compressor would suit. Spray rigs or machines will get more mud out faster ( coverage) where a hopper will only go so fast. Ive been fiddling around with a spray machine this year and have been really impressed:thumbsup:. Older machines,,,,, not to impressed


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

chris said:


> If you are spraying a heavy texture or knockdown and are using alot of mud then you will want a pump, I think a hopper would be too slow . For a lighter spray ( light orangepeel) then a hopper and good compressor would suit. Spray rigs or machines will get more mud out faster ( coverage) where a hopper will only go so fast. Ive been fiddling around with a spray machine this year and have been really impressed:thumbsup:. Older machines,,,,, not to impressed


Agreed.


----------

